# Kill ryegrass keep KBG?



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey all

My neighbors lawn may have leaked onto mine. I'm not entirely sure yet. The purple grass looks like a different type of grass. It could just be the delay from nutrients but it still looks thicker blades.

I think it might be ryegrass. Now in the fall in could nuke it but didnt know if anything would kill it but not KBG?

Tim


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I have never used Celsius and am not sure if it's okay for cool season grasses. I have kbg and prg so I would never use it because of this label Ware posted in another thread "Celsius go easy."

I personally love the prg mixed with the kbg. I was incredibly hesitant to mix it in. For 2 years (new construction started from hydroseed) I had a mix of only kbg premium and did not want to contaminate it with any other grasses but after I decided to go for it the results were awesome. It's a fine blade just as narrow as kbg or lesser. I keep mine short though. Not sure how it would look taller.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I have never used Celsius and am not sure if it's okay for cool season grasses. I have kbg and prg so I would never use it because of this label Ware posted in another thread "Celsius go easy."
> 
> I personally love the prg mixed with the kbg. I was incredibly hesitant to mix it in. For 2 years (new construction started from hydroseed) I had a mix of only kbg premium and did not want to contaminate it with any other grasses but after I decided to go for it the results were awesome. It's a fine blade just as narrow as kbg or lesser. I keep mine short though. Not sure how it would look taller.


Sorry for the confusion - that label is actually for the herbicide Image®.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Well then... You could use Image then.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hmm a bunch of things to look into. Will ultimately be based on cost. I'll probably glyphosate it cuz its a small area but a lot of these are big bucks for a 20sqft area lol


----------

